# Staffordshire warning!!!



## Pidgeon (14 April 2010)

Don't really care if anyone believes this or not but a horse had a small plait put in his mane last night at our yard. Police informed and taking it very seriously as not first report recently in our area  Have spread the word and had a report back of another one nearby, scumbags the lot of them


----------



## JaneyP (15 April 2010)

Hope everything is ok and nothing comes of it, wheither people believe it or not i would still take it serious, we never know how these people work xx


----------



## kezimac (15 April 2010)

oh great thats 2 miles away from me. Will let everyone know


----------



## Pidgeon (15 April 2010)

Thanks, spread the word last night to as many as I know, and yes I know people are sceptical of this plait in mane lark as lots of rumors fly around, but when it happens you know its for real and really not funny


----------



## alibanni (15 April 2010)

Where abouts in Staffordshire?


----------



## Fantasy_World (15 April 2010)

I know of this happening recently too. This was also taken seriously and the police informed. The incident I am referring to occurred on the outskirts of Newcastle-under-Lyme, Staffordshire.


----------



## Pidgeon (15 April 2010)

One in Penkridge and one in Bradley


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 April 2010)

Not saying I dont believe this BUT how many horses have you heard of that have  been stolen? Theres NO evidence whatsoever that this is related to thieving..Thieves are not stupid,they wouldnt let you know theyre stealing your horse,they just go take it.Happened to my friend many years ago,they came in the night,took the horse,never to be seen again.
Just be aware of strangers,I know I am.


----------



## Pidgeon (15 April 2010)

Perhaps you need to tell the police this then as they are very concerned about it! 
Don't worry we are always aware of strangers, have interrogated a fair few and even frog marched one off to YM on one occassion, they don't mess when you're sat on a big horse


----------



## aduffield (15 April 2010)

Surely the most important thing is to be vigilent. having your horse plaited up by some one unknown means they have had unrestricted access to your horse without your knowledge whatever their reason for plaiting might be. i have seen 4 plaits people have cut from horses manes and everyone was man made without a doubt. one was plaited to a length of about 3" and then had extra hair wound round the bottom to keep it in. this was on a tbx with a fairly short mane and the owners informed the police who again took it very seriously. this was in oswestry/powys area. the best thing is just to be as up front as possible. anyone who is for real wil not mind being challenged as to their reason for hanging about. if they leg it then they are sus.!!


----------



## kezimac (15 April 2010)

had email as well from horsewatch regarding it - like you say one in bradley too. have alerted all at our yard and everyone horsey i know


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 April 2010)

I am always aware of people in vans or cars stopping and looking I just stand there and they soon leave. Never had to worry tho,as theres lots of views from houses  onto the field.Dont know why thieves tend to go for liveries.
Just keep your eyes peeled.

Are there cameras in the yard?


----------



## pixi (17 April 2010)

aduffield said:



			Surely the most important thing is to be vigilent. having your horse plaited up by some one unknown means they have had unrestricted access to your horse without your knowledge whatever their reason for plaiting might be. i have seen 4 plaits people have cut from horses manes and everyone was man made without a doubt. one was plaited to a length of about 3" and then had extra hair wound round the bottom to keep it in. this was on a tbx with a fairly short mane and the owners informed the police who again took it very seriously. this was in oswestry/powys area. the best thing is just to be as up front as possible. anyone who is for real wil not mind being challenged as to their reason for hanging about. if they leg it then they are sus.!!
		
Click to expand...

suprised the police took it seriously we have a chap in our area who does things to horses when i found items of his im my stable they didnt realy care ,same fella got caught 3 weeks ago haveing intercoures with a old mare on rideing school he worked at,sacked now for obvious reasons police involved statements taken so watch out in the shropshire star for this fella .he has a moped so no horse in telford is safe ,if he can do it on a thursday afternoon with  people on the yard what would he do when no one was about


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 April 2010)

Ewwwww thats nasty. They need to lock him up.


----------



## Serenity087 (17 April 2010)

I'd suspect that it's not a warning about thieving, but someone taking the piss.

Agreed, however, if someone can plait your horse without getting caught, your yard security is pants.

I don't believe for one minute that a plait is a sign of someone coming back later to steal them, however, I do believe in people plaiting horses in order to stir trouble up.


----------



## Patches (17 April 2010)

Cazee34 said:



			I know of this happening recently too. This was also taken seriously and the police informed. The incident I am referring to occurred on the outskirts of Newcastle-under-Lyme, Staffordshire.
		
Click to expand...

Where? No one passed that around locally to us.

Keep meaning to message you. I didn't click it was you until you'd gone past the other week. I kept thinking "I should know you". Sorry.


----------



## Fantasy_World (18 April 2010)

No problems that's fine Clare lol  I knew it was you as I recognised Patches first. I was out with my friend at the time and it was a nice hack on the boys. The plaiting occurred at a yard in Leycett. A yard I do know and also one where I am convinced now that a couple of years ago someone was trying to steal my cob when he had been let out of his stable onto the yard in the early hours of one morning. Makes my heart sink thinking about it 
I haven't passed it around much as I didn't want to scaremonger people but after reading this post I felt I should add to it. It was a genuine incident of that I am sure. I know owner and I know they wouldn't over exaggerate or see things that were not there. Incident was reported to the police as well I was told.


----------



## miac (19 April 2010)

JaneyP said:



			Hope everything is ok and nothing comes of it, wheither people believe it or not i would still take it serious, we never know how these people work xx
		
Click to expand...

people should take this seriously, there have been horses in my area of Gloucstershire being stolen after being marked with a plait in their mane. anything that is out of the ordinary should always be reported to the police, and the word spread around. If everyone knows to be on the look out; it may just prevent some body going through the agony of having their loved animals taken from them!


----------



## aduffield (21 April 2010)

Different area but worcestershire having gypsy problems at moment. 2 cases, one of strange woman coming to yard near Blakedown came 2 different days asking questions, where did they keep mares etc. Then other case of gypsies after 2 horses at Wildmoor, Bromsgrove, asking questions , could they buy them, could they put horses on, then seen hanging around later on, white transit van with orange light on top. Be vigilant.


----------

